# Vidéos youtube se coupe tout le temps



## papy59 (26 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Quand je regarde une vidéo youtube, ça se coupe tout le temps plusieurs fois pendant le visionnage... ça ne le fait qu'avec youtube, y a t'il quelque chose à télécharger et ajouter pour que cela ne se fasse plus s'il vous plait?

ça le fait pas avec daylimotion ou autre, comprend pas
pour info, c'est avec n'importe quel navigateur....


----------



## tsss (26 Janvier 2010)

J'ai pas de solution, mais en tout cas il n'y a rien à télécharger ou à ajouter.
C'est peut être temporaire ? Depuis quand as-tu le soucis ?


----------



## papy59 (26 Janvier 2010)

Ben, ça fait déjà plusieurs mois, j'ai également le problème sur mon PC Windows....
la vidéo commence puis hop, le petit rond qui tourne au milieu puis ça reprend et ainsi de suite....
Bizarre.... Merci beaucoup!


----------

